# Icones photoshop



## CERDAN (7 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je refais mon dock, et je n'ai pas beaucoup vu d'icones photoshop restyl&#233;es.
Je suis &#224; la recherche d'icones photoshop cs, cs2 ou cs3 pour personaliser mon mac.

c'est bisarre, je ne trouve plus la fonction "recherche"??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Elle a été désactivée parce que le forum était surchargé, elle reviendra bientôt je suppose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2007)

voila, suffit de demander  

cs1 originale: 






cs2 originale: 





cs3 originale: 





variante cs2 + cs3





variante cs2





variante cs3





variante cs2


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

Merci , c'est exactement ce que je voulais  !!!


----------



## Dorian.fr (19 Juillet 2008)

salut à tous,

Perso quand je modifie une icône au format .PNG, elle change pas (enfin je veux dire ça marche pas... ). Une idée de pourquoi?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

Le temps change&#8230;
L'homme marche&#8230;

Et une icône se modifie. Donc quelles modifications apportes-tu à ce fichier png ? Et avec quel logiciel ?


----------



## Dorian.fr (19 Juillet 2008)

Justement, je ne sais pas quelles modif faire dessus, une chose est sûre... si je la mets en tant que telle ça risque pas de marcher!


*EDIT*: c'est bon je viens de trouver un petit utilitaire gratuit qui convertit toutes les images en .icns
Tout marche nickel


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est sur Leopard, seulement sous Tiger il y a une application située dans :

Developer > Applications > Utilities

qui fait la conversion des fichiers images vers l'extension icns.

*IconComposer.app*


----------

